# cheap filter media?



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I have run out of the polyester filter media for my eheim filters. Has anyone bought polyester batting (the stuff you put in pillows) to use? Any good or bad brands? Do they treat it with flame-retardants? 

Dominic


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I use 'mountain mist' brand polyester fill that I get from Walmart in my box filters and canister filter. Bag says "100% polyester."


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

The ones sold at walmart should be fine.
Bigals sells a big bag for less than $10, and aquapets sells $1/square foot.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

I was at Walmart the other day looking for the exact same thing but the only bag available for batting said on the plastic that it was 'mildew resistant'. Does that mean it's treated with something that could be harmful for the fish community?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

montelovers said:


> I was at Walmart the other day looking for the exact same thing but the only bag available for batting said on the plastic that it was 'mildew resistant'. Does that mean it's treated with something that could be harmful for the fish community?


I would not put that in the aquarium. It may be that polyester is naturally mildew resistant, but I don't think I would chance using it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 wouldn't use anything that says mildew resistant or similar.


----------

